# Yet another "what's on my cigars" topic



## Luciano (Apr 10, 2017)

Got this box of Cohiba Siglo I from an airport in Cuba this week and this is the state in which I found them when I opened the box! After careful examination and dusting with a soft paintbrush I managed to remove the plume/mold of all but six cigars. The remainder seem "imbeded" and the cigar feel a bit more damp compared to the others. I was planning on leaving all 25 out of my humidor for a few hours to let them aerate a bit and dry off if need be. As for the 6 who's stains are more tenacious, should I discard them or just keep them separate and hope for the best? I hope the pictures are clear enough to differentiate plume from mold.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh the horror!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Man, sorry for your loss. Mold.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.
Always inspect before walking out the door.
Only buy from LCDH or a known reputable source.
Wipe off what you can, cut down any feet that are moldy until you only have clean tobacco showing.
Never smoke mold.
Welcome to Puff.


----------



## Luciano (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the quick replies. So your verdict would be mold and not plume. As for disposal, should I discard the six worst or the whole lot? Please answer only the six, lol. If so, is it safe to put back the remainder in my humidor?


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Ooouuuuuch. I hate that for ya, never fun to have something like that happen.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bummer, remove the bands, use a dry washcloth to wipe off the rest of the mold, as Rondo mentioned trim the foot as needed, keep separate from the rest of your smokes until you know what they're gonna do.


----------



## Luciano (Apr 10, 2017)

La Casa del Habano right, but I assumed that cigars sold from airports were of the same quality, obviously not! So you suggest I keep them and cut off any infected feet... sounds a little "Goodfellas", lol.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd wipe them as best as I could and keep the 6 separate for sure but wouldn't toss them.


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ouch... You'd think an airport vender IN Cuba would pretty much have to be reputable... Learning experience for everyone. And a crummy "remember that time in Cuba when..." story for you. Sorry man.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got another "remember that time" story for you @*Luciano*. Remember that time you broke Puff's rule about Cuban content with your very first post?

Please read the forum rules, plan to heed them from here on, and go post an introduction if you want to stick around.

Thread closed!


----------

